

Alan Kay: Is Computer Science an Oxymoron? - andreyf
http://www.windley.com/cgi-bin/printthis.pl?url=http://www.windley.com/archives/2006/02/alan_kay_is_com.shtml

======
trickjarrett
Alan Kay... I saw him speak in college and I had to spend a semester working
in Squeak.

I have a love/hate relationship with him. He's a great speaker, got some
awesome quotes, but... every speech he gives revolves around the same concepts
and he ALWAYS uses the example of drawing a car, drawing a steering wheel, and
connecting them. Sure it's a good example but I mean, doing it for 10+ years
as the example of the power of Squeak?

